# florida vacation fish I found swimming under the bridge



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Just go back from Florida went to Fort Walton beach & to a smaller beach farther up at the bridge across the bay it's a great little spot 3 years ago when we went it had NO people at it this year it was so crowded. It's partially shaded by the bridge & the bridge attracts fish. The water was rather cloudy this year but I managed to get some pictures & video that I will post below.:help: If any one can Id some of he fish for us all it would be cool because I only remember the names of a few. would also like to add that my camera is a rather cheep digital & takes better video than pics & I want to apologize for the creepy Darth Vader snorkel breathing & the image quality.

pics
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.









will post the video shortly. I have slow internet ....may do that part in the am
btw any one else kind of shocked the aqua farm at the gulfarium was shut down? Total surprise to me I was hoping to take home some more stuff from them....I wanked in & was all   when I found out.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great pictures looks like a lot of fun. I wish I could live out there I'd have a awesome salt water tank! My buddie moved out to Florida because he's in the air force and has a lot of wild saltwater fish out from the ocean.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You wanked in? LOL Anyway, Chris & the new owner didn't get along.

I know this place! Go there all the time.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, you got Pinfish, Spider crab, Yellow silverside, Hairy Blenny, Grunt, Dusky snapper, Black Sea Bass, Porkfish, and Sheepshead.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Thought the yellow silver side was a horse mackrel or an aji. loved the crab he was totally mellow when I picked him up & I put him right back where I got him too & he went right back to eating lol. The silver side was cool it kept coming up behind me ^_^ & the big grunt kept running into me....
will post video when I can...stupid internet.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The first pic looks like one of my sunfish to me. Some sunfish can be in fresh or salt water, so it is possible...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What?? No, not it's not.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!! i am amazed at all of the incredible things i am learning here...sunfish that live in both fresh and salt water...


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Thats so cool! Good pictures!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this is an ocean sunfish.....

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=ocean sunfish&biw=1680&bih=867&sei=OHTyT9nlJMbK2AXMi4j6AQ

this is a freshwater sunfish..they do not exist in salt water...and they look nothing like salt water sunfiish..

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...h&biw=1680&bih=867&sei=sHTyT865Eaa-2AW7reiSAg


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

silverthorn..those are really nice pics...i love thew little blenny..


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

<333 ocean sun fish (Mola mola) kawaii (so cute)! er um... sry ocean sun fish are one of my favorite fish. I have seen those called hairy blenny or Molly miller blenny. They are fun to watch.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My bad, I meant brackish. Ooops.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

ok click on pictures to watch video in another window. :chair:
here is an "eel" ? poking its nose out the sand.:fish:

I got caught in a bate ball. 

some great fish. the big striped one was cool. anyone know what he is?


----------

